# cute "little " planted tank



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Something like this would be so cool in that

4x2x3ft tank I have. i would need scaffolding to set up too by the time its on a stand..............lol

"Nature's Chaos" Aquascape by James Findley - The Making Of - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

very cool tank my only beef is the itsy witsy teeny weeny .. fishies, seems a waste of a 3 foot bottom... but other than that killer tank.

the substrate supports are a cool idea aswell, and im diggin the "pile" look in the middle


----------



## Willis (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cool tank and video . Thanks for sharring.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ive seen this video before... awesome setup


----------



## Sky83 (Nov 6, 2012)

awesome Video, great for learning next time!


----------

